# Brass for reloaders



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

To all reloaders out there I have a decent amount of once fired brass casings at my friends house. Couple hundred of .40 and 9mm each. and about 100 .45. If some one would like me to save my brass casings for them please let me know.white box winchester federal and remington are the brands


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll take you up on that. I'll will be glad to pay the shipping too.


----------



## traffictech (Apr 26, 2010)

Same here.....


----------

